# Has anyone learned 10th planet jiu jitsu? Do you need to know BJJ beforehand?



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Do i need to take BJJ classes before i try out for 10th planet fundamentals? I have never taken any grappling classes and I've read that 10th planet is only good for experienced blue/purple and brown belts. And that I will not learn any side control, mount, full guard and instead I will learn unorthodox positions like the twister and rubber guard? some help?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously another 10th planet thread? Every second post is a thread. Enough Already.


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

10th Planet is an advanced system of no-gi BJJ so yes, it is recommended you have basic knowledge of BJJ and the positions of jiu jitsu. That being said, the 10th Planet instructors do a great job with new students and there is actually alot of BJJ moves taught, especially in fundamentals classes. The system is pretty diverse and some things will help you astronomically, albeit if your flexibility is shit you shouldn't be practicing rubber guard at all. You will get a thousand mixed opinions on the subject so it's really up to you to get out there and try both 10th Planet and Gracie gyms. Some people will tell you rubber guard never works, and it's all wasted time when you could be working the basics. Well, Vinny Magalhaes has something to say about that. Another thing to consider is price ; I would say 10thPjj charges less than your average BJJ school. 

Good luck in finding what suits you best.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Seriously another 10th planet thread? Every second post is a thread. Enough Already.


It's about 10th planet but a different question


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

MCDOJO101 said:


> It's about 10th planet but a different question





Rockstar189 said:


> 10th Planet is an advanced system of no-gi BJJ so yes, it is recommended you have basic knowledge of BJJ and the positions of jiu jitsu. That being said, the 10th Planet instructors do a great job with new students and there is actually alot of BJJ moves taught, especially in fundamentals classes. The system is pretty diverse and some things will help you astronomically, albeit if your flexibility is shit you shouldn't be practicing rubber guard at all. You will get a thousand mixed opinions on the subject so it's really up to you to get out there and try both 10th Planet and Gracie gyms. Some people will tell you rubber guard never works, and it's all wasted time when you could be working the basics. Well, Vinny Magalhaes has something to say about that. Another thing to consider is price ; I would say 10thPjj charges less than your average BJJ school.
> 
> Good luck in finding what suits you best.


A few years ago I read that the higher 10th planet students were beat by gracie students (not sure if it's true), but looks like Eddie Bravo won the gracie nationals.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

> Has anyone learned 10th planet jiu jitsu? Do you need to know BJJ beforehand?


No you don't...got there and train! enjoy....


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Seriously another 10th planet thread? Every second post is a thread. Enough Already.


I tried to ******* tell people this. No one seems to listen.

Directed at MCDOJO. What 10th planet school are you going to attend? I have trained at three of the 10th Planet gyms, HQ, SF and Rochester. It is not required that you know BJJ beforehand as it is it's own system. Now get out and go to ******* gym already.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MCDOJO101 said:


> It's about 10th planet but a different question


Every slightly different question does not require its own thread. Life B EZ has also stated in your other threads that he has trained at a 10th planet before so you could direct a simple question like this directly to him as well instead of starting yet another thread on practically the same subject.


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Every slightly different question does not require its own thread. Life B EZ has also stated in your other threads that he has trained at a 10th planet before so you could direct a simple question like this directly to him as well instead of starting yet another thread on practically the same subject.


I didn't see a post where he said he trained at a 10th planet gym so my bad. you can delete this thread


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

What's worse? Someone asking a legit question on the board and being new enough to not think of using the search feature, or a handful of people whom think so highly of themselves that that they have to interject with their own negative opinions?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Scarecrow said:


> What's worse? Someone asking a legit question on the board and being new enough to not think of using the search feature, or a handful of people whom think so highly of themselves that that they have to interject with their own negative opinions?


Or a guy that hasn't really followed the situation and blurts out what he thinks is a mature answer?


----------



## MCDOJO101 (Dec 31, 2011)

Life B Ez said:


> Or a guy that hasn't really followed the situation and blurts out what he thinks is a mature answer?


opinion*


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MCDOJO101 said:


> I didn't see a post where he said he trained at a 10th planet gym so my bad. you can delete this thread


No need to delete it but in the future one thread on a subject is sufficient and every slightly different related question does not require a new thread. I apologize if I came off aggressively I was just surprised to see yet another thread.


----------

